# Smoking In The Stand?



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

No I wouldn't get high in the stand


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

You ar looking for justification to smoke and emit a smell while hunting. I don't think any smell on you is in your best interest to alert the deer . So no don't do it if you can . Sure there are going to be some along shortly to tell you that they shoot plenty of deer while smoking and they probably do. If you don't have to don't.


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

Marshall Law said:


> No I wouldn't get high in the stand


Well gosh you don't gotta just come right out and say it!!!

I better try not to fart too...


----------



## pba30 (Sep 27, 2009)

Get a disposable E-cig with high nicotine content. Only around 7 bucks and does not smell at all. That should keep ya till you come out. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Smoking weed in a tree stand? You've got to be kidding me. 


Your better off only hunting for a couple hours a day(not smoking).....than spending all day in the stand, smoking.

Bring a smartphone with you and play video games/text if you're bored.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

If you can't sit in the deer stand without smoking, then you probably have some serious issues or either you just do not care very much about hunting.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

The Woodsman said:


> I would find friends who aren't potheads.


This^^^


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

if your buddy keeps the wind in his face than he'll be fine.

shoot my biggest buck while smoking a joint years ago. he came walking down a four wheeler trail with his nose straight in the air like he was looking for the source. i've always believed that marijuana acts as a curiousity scent... much like vanilla.


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, this is great. I see a lot of potential here.


----------



## ky_hill hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

I will admit to smoking cigarettes in the stand. or used to until i quit. I have been successful while doing it as well. but there was always conditions...
I set my stands using the wind, and knowing the general direction i expect the deer to come from. 
Also, knowing "about" the time the deer come through, I didnt smoke an hour or so before. 
For instance, i knew deer usually came out an hour or so before dark, 8 pm, but I got in the stand at 5pm.

Smoking lessens your chances of seeing a deer dramatically. If you insist on doing so, dont destroy any work youve done scouting by letting the wind carry your smoke right into the deers faces at crunch time. 

As far as smoking the other stuff... shame on ya. ESPECIALLY while 20' up a tree.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Smoking in the stand with great success for over 20 years. Not smoking pot but whatever. Good luck not getting shot


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

You're already 20ft. up a tree, how much higher do you need to be?


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an uncle who has killed some big bucks over the years while smoking in the stand. It obviously doesnt bother them that much. I, for one, dont smoke so i can not attest to it first hand.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

So let me get this straight...deer eat marijuana plants? Do they prefer them over acorns? I've never seen a "wild" pot plant here in Virginia, but if the deer love them that much, I'll keep an eye out for them. 

I'll have to look at my old Dr. Dre cd to remind me what the "Chronic" plant looks like!

And for the record, on the SLIM chance we ever meet in life, you and your friends ARE NOT welcome to hunt with me.


----------



## hardstalk (May 1, 2011)

The smell shouldnt bother them as much as all the noise from processed food wrappers ( kit kats,cheetohs, granola bars)that are emptied and shoved into pockets along the journey..


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Unless I had a script for medical marijuana and lived in a state that did so I surely wouldn't admit it as public info that I got high, that being said my father smokes and has killed many deer and spooked many deer with a ciggy going I guess it's personal opinion I myself chew but never spit from the stand. As for weed like I said anyone here can read this so when the man does some research and finds your hunting spot good luck climbing down all stoned up and put a harness on.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

bsites9 said:


> So let me get this straight...deer eat marijuana plants? Do they prefer them over acorns? I've never seen a "wild" pot plant here in Virginia, but if the deer love them that much, I'll keep an eye out for them.
> 
> I'll have to look at my old Dr. Dre cd to remind me what the "Chronic" plant looks like!
> *
> And for the record, on the SLIM chance we ever meet in life, you and your friends ARE NOT welcome to hunt with me.*


X2... Actually, feel free to come with me and light one up... I will make sure I bring some nice shiny bracelets for you guys...


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Why didn't T.K. and Mike ever think of this?


----------



## jkerrsd (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't attest to smoking pot in the stand. I have, however, shot a deer shortly after smoking a cigarette in the stand, and had many others within range. I will bet someone will say you won't get a mature buck in range, and I'd believe that. I've never had a mature buck in range when I've smoked in the stand, but I've only been bowhunting a few years and there aren't that many mature bucks on the public land I hunt, so it may or may not be due to the smoke. I will say, I really try not to smoke when I'm deer hunting. I keep my clothes smoke free at home, and after showering, I don't smoke before or on my way out to the stand, but on slow days, I will break down and have a smoke. The reason I don't just smoke all the time is because I really don't know if it bothers the deer or not, and I'd rather not take the chance. There have been threads on this before, and many people have said they've killed deer right after or during a smoke. Might want to do a search on "smoking". Be warned, there are a lot of soapbox preachers!


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

TKR Reptiles said:


> X2... Actually, feel free to come with me and light one up... I will make sure I bring some nice shiny bracelets for you guys...


Told ya


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

bhunterED said:


> Unless I had a script for medical marijuana and lived in a state that did so I surely wouldn't admit it as public info that I got high, that being said my father smokes and has killed many deer and spooked many deer with a ciggy going I guess it's personal opinion I myself chew but never spit from the stand. As for weed like I said anyone here can read this so when the man does some research and finds your hunting spot good luck climbing down all stoned up and put a harness on.


i think the DEA has better things to do than track down someone who admits that they have smoked pot before on an archery forum.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

hardstalk said:


> The smell shouldnt bother them as much as all the noise from processed food wrappers ( kit kats,cheetohs, granola bars)that are emptied and shoved into pockets along the journey..


lmao... that's funny right there!


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> i think the DEA has better things to do than track down someone who admits that they have smoked pot before on an archery forum.


Hey you never know, congress likes to pursue steroids in the MLB.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

bhunterED said:


> Told ya


I am not going to track them down by any means, and tbh even when I was in undercover narcotics, if someone wants to sit at home, smoke pot, eat cereal, and watch t.v., so be it... Honestly pot is a lot safer than alcohol for personal use at home, as well as other harder narcotics... However, if you are getting high in a tree stand, you are just asking to endanger yourself or someone else...


----------



## zell (Jul 13, 2012)

No why the hell would you be bored to begin with? I have sat up to 12 hours while hunting and never got bored or hungry to be honest. I stay alert and would prefer to stay that way. I enjoy sitting out there which to be honest is one of the best things about hunting. You get to enjoy wildlife and nature. If you harvest a deer great if you don't well at least you got to relax and enjoy the outdoor. Being a former pot smoker (have been clean for 6 years) I can tell you that eventually you'll grow outta that dumb stuff. But climbing up a tree and getting higher than a kite is a stupid idea.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Why don't ya just turn yourself and your buddy in while your at it?


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

bhunterED said:


> Hey you never know, congress likes to pursue steroids in the MLB.


MLB players are also role models to millions of children and are constantly in the public eye


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

TKR Reptiles said:


> I am not going to track them down by any means, and tbh even when I was in undercover narcotics, if someone wants to sit at home, smoke pot, eat cereal, and watch t.v., so be it... Honestly pot is a lot safer than alcohol for personal use at home, as well as other harder narcotics... However, if you are getting high in a tree stand, you are just asking to endanger yourself or someone else...


that sounds like a much more realistic statement. and i agree with it not being a great idea... was fun when i was young, but def not too smart lol


----------



## jdrake19 (Sep 1, 2010)

The problem isn't smoking a j in the stand, its packing in all of the snacks for the munchies.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

What about apple schnapps? I bet if you drank that exclusively for a couple of days even your sweat would smell like apples! Then drink a couple bottles before you went hunting to mask your breath scent the deer would come running.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> MLB players are also role models to millions of children and are constantly in the public eye



Then why isn't the government officially cracking down on bad behavior(drugs, alcohol, etc) from movie stars etc?


----------



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

I've shot deer with a smoke hangin out of my mouth,it's your lives, do what you need to do


----------



## Sneaky Apasum (Jul 11, 2006)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> i think the DEA has better things to do than track down someone who admits that they have smoked pot before on an archery forum.


I doubt it.


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

NYSBowman said:


> Then why isn't the government officially cracking down on bad behavior(drugs, alcohol, etc) from movie stars etc?


because the democratic party and their celebrity supporters are in bed together.


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

I will have my coffee and a Cig as soon as it gets light. HUMAN SCENT bothers deer. Cigarette Smoke and Coffee aromas are not anything they see/smell as threatening!!


----------



## Global Nomad (Sep 16, 2009)

Just eat a "brownie". But your previous statement about the chemicals in cigarettes vs pot...sorry, but smoking pot has just as harmful chemicals as cigs do. Don't let the hippies fool you, scientific evidence shows otherwise.


----------



## hardstalk (May 1, 2011)

God bless america!! If you like to smoke a lil reefer. Hunt deer. And hang out in the woods. Combine em!! Triple the fun. Why? Because you can! Just give your surrounding hunters a heads up so they dont wander past your stand and end up with blazer vanes up their *****  

P.s no i dont smoke mj. But i do whole heartedly endorse good times and the god given right to smile!!


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I think we have some drywall installers and painters on this thread! LOL


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

/\ funny shiznit right there


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Global Nomad said:


> But your previous statement about the chemicals in cigarettes vs pot...sorry, but smoking pot has just as harmful chemicals as cigs do. Don't let the hippies fool you, scientific evidence shows otherwise.


Wrong.

_Smoking_ pot does expose the user to some harmful chemicals (from the physical burning of the buds), but no where near the amounts in cigarettes (which contain over 400 different chemical compounds). 


I believe the question was intended to ask if you could smoke (whatever it may be) and still see and possibly shoot deer. The answer to this question is yes. Will you see as many as you would if you didn't smoke? Probably not. But can it be done, yes. Is is safe to be in a treestand under the influence of marijuana? Probably not the safest idea, but certainly safer than being under the influence of alcohol. If you are a daily smoker, which you say you aren't, you may be perfectly fine with partaking in some marijuana without putting yourself in danger. On the other hand, if you have no tolerance built up, a treestand is not the place to be getting high.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

wheelie said:


> I think we have some drywall installers and painters on this thread! LOL


I suspect we also have some lawyers, teachers, doctors, and fathers.


----------



## D_Shane (Jul 23, 2011)

I smoke while hunting. Smoke in the treestand and sometimes smoke on the way to the stand. Over the years I've learned a few things about how it affects deer too. I _used_ to snuff the cigarette out either on the tree or somewhere on the stand. If damp I would just toss the butt down. One day though, I hadn't had a cigarette since leaving the house, when I got to the stand I could smell the STALE smell of cigarettes coming from right where I put the butts out against the tree.
Now I've always seen deer, not big big racks, but decent. Plenty of does. Never had one seem to stop and start sniffing the air, but I would keep refreshing the earth cover scent quite often. Anywho, after smelling the stale cigarettes I started trying something different. First I picked up ALL the butts I could find and packed them out. There was a break in the hunting days after that and had some decent rain at the same time. Next time I went back out I took an empty soda 20oz bottle with a few inches of water in it. Still smoked. Still flipped the ashes down. But started throwing the butts into the bottle to put them out. Couple does came by, nothing else. Second day, maybe 2 minutes after putting cig out, a VERY nice buck comes out. Walked almost directly under me and stopped about 25 yards away, sniffing and pawing the ground. Perfect position, perfect shot. Dropped 30 yards further away.

Since that year I've taken several more big boys. Ones that I'd only seen on the camera. I just assumed they were roaming, out mostly at night, etc. But since I started using that bottle, it's been like a completely different area. This is public land by the way.

I've been trying to cut down, and actually stop completely, but not that easy after over 20 years. Smoking absolutely affects deer, but I have shot one with a cigarette in my mouth too. From what I can tell, the butts themselves made the biggest affect, but the smoke itself probably is causing some behavior change. Exactly what...who knows.
Hunting doesn't start here until late October and unfortunately I don't think I'll be smoke free by then. Down to about half of what I used to smoke since last year, hopefully by next year be completely done with them. Taking it slow has been the key for me so far.


----------



## MikeHarmon42 (May 6, 2012)

hardstalk said:


> God bless america!! If you like to smoke a lil reefer. Hunt deer. And hang out in the woods. Combine em!! Triple the fun. Why? Because you can! Just give your surrounding hunters a heads up so they dont wander past your stand and end up with blazer vanes up their *****
> 
> P.s no i dont smoke mj. But i do whole heartedly endorse good times and the god given right to smile!!


That is the best advice I've seen given on here in a long time. Well said!

Sent from my phone.


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

TKR Reptiles said:


> X2... Actually, feel free to come with me and light one up... I will make sure I bring some nice shiny bracelets for you guys...


Dude! Stop it you're harshing my buzz.


----------



## Busybee lawns (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a nephew who I took hunting to a new area I sat him in a good spot
Mean while after a couple of hours I hear him mf this and that. only find out
that he was smokin pot got high as a kit. and dozed off only to awake to a
twelve point standing 20 yds away! he was so high he could not judge the distance
of this big deer, . so he takes his shoot arrow flys over the deer back and the deer takes off
and he is yelling at the top of his voice. I never took him again!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

jrockne said:


> I suspect we also have some lawyers, teachers, doctors, and fathers.


Truth right here


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

hardstalk said:


> God bless america!! If you like to smoke a lil reefer. Hunt deer. And hang out in the woods. Combine em!! Triple the fun. Why? Because you can! Just give your surrounding hunters a heads up so they dont wander past your stand and end up with blazer vanes up their *****
> 
> P.s no i dont smoke mj. But i do whole heartedly endorse good times and the god given right to smile!!


Soon to be in my signature line lol

Right on man!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

If it wasn't so long lol


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

sneaky apasum said:


> oh, this is great. I see a lot of potential here.


lol


----------



## pudd (May 20, 2011)

Hey man, lets go huntin' brother...


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

MikeHarmon42 said:


> That is the best advice I've seen given on here in a long time. Well said!
> 
> Sent from my phone.


 agree


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

I always liked to leave a little tweed in the corn pile. Slows down there reflexes enough so my old slow bow can get em.


----------



## tacoper8er (Aug 23, 2012)

Besides the smell.....nitcotine effects your eyesight and restricts bloodflow (capilary restiction) reducing your ability to hold steady by limiting oxygen to your muscles.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to smoke cigarettes on stand and had to put more than one out to shoot a deer under 20yds. I also think pot is a much safer drug than alcohol but if you are hunting you best have your head on as straight as it gets. Was a pot smoker as a teen, but grew out of it young.


----------



## 7R Archer (Oct 26, 2011)

If the deer can smell whatever you're smoking - they'll smell you too.

It's not like the smoke will go in one direction and the human odor in another.

Worse thing about smoking while on stand (other than the health risk), is the movements you make in doing so.


----------



## Butters018 (Aug 2, 2012)

wheelie said:


> I think we have some drywall installers and painters on this thread! LOL


Lol x2


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

D_Shane said:


> I've been trying to cut down, and actually stop completely, but not that easy after over 20 years.... Down to about half of what I used to smoke since last year, hopefully by next year be completely done with them. Taking it slow has been the key for me so far.


You aren't kidding. I'm still working on it too. Good luck.


----------



## smarshall765 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nasty habit, less competition. SMOKE UP BOYS.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Ever think about using hunting to help you quit? 
I had dipped for years and during hunting season would use Snus instead of Skoal while on the stand as it doesn't require spitting. Last yr I took 2 weeks off for the end of bow season. After 16 total days off from work I had only dipped about 1/2 a can. That first day back to work I started dipping again like normal and realized I need to quit and had dipped next to nothing for over 2 weeks. I took that last dip, around 11am and threw the can in the trash. Enjoyed my last dip and come November 7th its been a year. 

try gum, or sunflower seeds to help you get over the habit..


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)

While we are at it, I just recently fired up my moonshine still out in my woods. Do you think the smell from it will scare the deer away? I mean come on, its corn. The deer walk right up and eat the stuff. But anyways, I had to put it under my tree stand that way I can kill two birds with one stone and brew while I'm hunting. Plus when I need a refill I can climb down and fill my thermos.


----------



## highwayheat (Jun 30, 2012)

DRock said:


> I have a "friend" who smokes cigarettes among other things and I plan on going hunting with him a few times this year. Would the smoke from cigarettes OR mary jane bother the deer at all? I can see how cigarette smoke can spook the deer because it has all the nasty chemicals in it but with MJ the deer actually go up to and eat the plants when they are growing in the wild so I am not so sure.
> 
> Because lets face it...sitting in a stand for up to 8 hours a day can get downright boring and a little extra motivation to stay up there never hurt no one...until they fall out that is!


Let's see. A tree stand + weed - minus the harness he'll probably forget to connect because he is high = self correcting error.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

smarshall765 said:


> Nasty habit, less competition. SMOKE UP BOYS.


You feel free to hunt to compete all you want, you'll never win. I hunt because I enjoy it.


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

I know a guy who smokes weed all day on stand dips and smokes cigs....He has killed more deer than anyone i know and although it completely pisses me off because i try to be as scent free as possible it doesnt matter to the giant deer hes killed. He drags ladderstands smoking the entire time then texts me every year saying come help me drag this think. Man it makes me mad. lol


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I would not hunt with anyone who smoked anything. Matter of fact, I don't associate with anyone who smokes period. Disgusting, nasty habit. A waste of money and a waste of life.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I have never heard of deer eating weed. I have read that it was purposely planted along the railroads to keep bison and cattle away, so I think animals are smart enough not to eat it. As far as smoking on stand, yep I smoke on stand because, as I have posted on previous similar threads, the landowners where I hunt burn wood and when the wind is right you can smell their wood smoke everywhere. The deer and turkeys that live there smell it every day and get used to it.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

westksbowhunter said:


> I would not hunt with anyone who smoked anything. Matter of fact, I don't associate with anyone who smokes period. Disgusting, nasty habit. A waste of money and a waste of life.


Hope you don't need CPR or mouth to mouth from a smoker some day.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Hope you don't need CPR or mouth to mouth from a smoker some day.


I hope a smoker doesn't need CPR or mouth to mouth from me. Might be SOL.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a friend that smokes cigs and MJ while hunting. He sits up pretty high 25-30 ft. He has good luck every year and shoots some good bucks. He always plays the wind.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

I never smoked a day in my life but deer love weed!


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> I would not hunt with anyone who smoked anything. Matter of fact, I don't associate with anyone who smokes period. Disgusting, nasty habit. A waste of money and a waste of life.


Would you like to know what's great about what you said? You have a right to your opinion and I have a right to mine. It's a good thing you don't get to decide how other's "waste" their lives away.


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

Smoke cigarettes every time. I figure the deer smell it all the time anyway.. smoke travels quite a way and the landowner plus neighbors smoke

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

dillio67 said:


> I never smoked a day in my life but deer love weed!
> View attachment 1466349


He looks baked!!!


----------



## smarshall765 (Feb 22, 2012)

STKA said:


> You feel free to hunt to compete all you want, you'll never win. I hunt because I enjoy it.


Oh its more than hunting, smoking is becoming less and less socially acceptable. In many professional type job markets, smoking is a negative.

Its an addiction, an addiction is weakness. Oh yea, i think it might be bad for you as well.

I'm an ex smoker, so i'm qualified to have an opinion.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Deer like to eat pot plants??? I wonder if hunting over a bag of Doritos is baiting...


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> I would not hunt with anyone who smoked anything. Matter of fact, I don't associate with anyone who smokes period. Disgusting, nasty habit. A waste of money and a waste of life.


I bet lots of people talk about you behind your back mr high and mighty. you sound line one of the kids I beat up in high school.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Sluggersetta901 said:


> I bet lots of people talk about you behind your back mr high and mighty. you sound line one of the kids I beat up in high school.


Bring it.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

hardstalk said:


> The smell shouldnt bother them as much as all the noise from processed food wrappers ( kit kats,cheetohs, granola bars)that are emptied and shoved into pockets along the journey..


Took me a little bit but I got it and that is some funny stuff right there!!!!!


----------



## friarjorge (Mar 14, 2012)

i smoked while hunting for 20 years quit 6 years now dont see anymore or less deer. i will say the movement of bringing the cig to your mouth will hurt you more than the smell. chimney smoke cig smoke familiar to deer. weed in the tree equals visit to hospital.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

dillio67 said:


> I never smoked a day in my life but deer love weed!
> View attachment 1466349


Heck of a food plot, is that considered baiting????


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Cant stands cigarettes , cant stand the smell of the damn things and as a distance runner I despise the damn things.......they are not allowed in my house or vehicle...luckily no one I hang out with smokes....nasty habit....


----------



## pass-thru prod. (Mar 6, 2008)

Most people I know that hunt smoke. Its legal here pretty much. I on the other hand eat enough as it is so I dont but its called patience in a paper round here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

You guys are great, thanks for the replies.

I appreciate the help from those who gave it...and the comedic relief for those who are just plain ignorant.

Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## flyin2jz (Dec 28, 2007)

Smoke if you want. Then post the pic of the big buck u kill this year. Different people do different stuff. Its like politics. Tough to discuss at times. Good luck


----------



## Global Nomad (Sep 16, 2009)

jrockne said:


> Wrong.
> 
> _Smoking_ pot does expose the user to some harmful chemicals (from the physical burning of the buds), but no where near the amounts in cigarettes (which contain over 400 different chemical compounds).
> 
> ...


I will see if I can dig up the scientific article I read. It compared the similar chemicals found in both, which ones were only found in tobacco cigs and marijuana cigs, and also how harmful they were. Interesting read for sure.


----------



## glassguy2511 (Oct 1, 2009)

Jack The Ripper said:


> While we are at it, I just recently fired up my moonshine still out in my woods. Do you think the smell from it will scare the deer away? I mean come on, its corn. The deer walk right up and eat the stuff. But anyways, I had to put it under my tree stand that way I can kill two birds with one stone and brew while I'm hunting. Plus when I need a refill I can climb down and fill my thermos.


I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes!


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Global Nomad said:


> I will see if I can dig up the scientific article I read. It compared the similar chemicals found in both, which ones were only found in tobacco cigs and marijuana cigs, and also how harmful they were. Interesting read for sure.



Pro-pot people will argue the other ways to use the plant as well. It can be "vaporized" which eliminates burning plant material altogether (therefore eliminating intake of any harmful chemicals) and users can also ingest the plant as well (eating the plant material or 'herb butter' also eliminates the harmful effects of smoking). 

If anyone is interested on the topic, or would like to hold a public opinion about the issue with some factual knowledge to avoid the often blatant ignorance, watch _The Union: The Business Behind Getting High_. Whether you are anti-pot or pro-pot, it's good information to have.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

To answer the OPs question -

No, smoking cigarettes or weed has no affect on deer, end of story. Do people really think a deer in the wild has never smelled smoke before? Have you seen the "smokers" for clothing for hunting? If anything smoking creates a curiosity scent, I've seen it ...

As far as weed goes I've always found it interesting that doctors/scientists acknowledge the benefits from THC but choose to ignore the very plant it's derived from ...


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

I personally dont smoke but my dad does and last year a deer came right under the his stand and he actually had to spit his cigg out to shoot it. now as for pot its a bad Idea I know people that when they where younger used to do this and they would get that adrenalin in them and couldnt even hold it together. Its not good to do. wait for the deer of a life time to come and you will be plenty high enough.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

If at first you don't succeed won't hurt to try some weed. Sorry that's a Dr Dre lyric. Medicinal does not need to be made into food or smoked. Hemp oil offers the benifits without the intoxicatation. Deer will only care about the smell of smoke if it is drifting down from a smelly human.


----------



## walbash635 (Nov 6, 2012)

probably don't matter if your hunting behind the bar where they used too smoke..now if your out in the woods a few miles where they never smelled it and it was out of ordinary maybe you could get a shot off on a curious yearling lol

regardless ya can't beat wind anyway...i smoked in a stand this year just after i shot a 9pointer. only because i knew i wouldn't be back their too hunt. and yes i carry a couple of ciggarettes with me for those momentous occasions


----------



## Hunter5k (Nov 29, 2020)

Global Nomad said:


> I will see if I can dig up the scientific article I read. It compared the similar chemicals found in both, which ones were only found in tobacco cigs and marijuana cigs, and also how harmful they were. Interesting read for sure.


He didn’t ask if it was ok for him to smoke d*** just if it affected deer. Don’t try to judge just cuz ur close minded


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I smoked cigarettes on stand for probably at least 20 years and killed a lot of deer back then. If the deer can smell the cigarette it's a good thing because it is much stronger than human odor and masks it somewhat. I actually had a fountain pen funnel taped to my riser. When a deer walked in, I would hang my coffee cup, put the cigarette in the pen funnel and shoot the deer. Then pick up my coffee and cigarette and enjoy the moment.
I smoked since I was 12 years old. The last 20 years that I smoked it was 3 packs a day. I was severely addicted. While being married and having 2 children, I even quit a great job because they said we could no longer smoke there. Nicotine is the most addicting drug one can get hooked on. It was the hardest thing I could do to finally beat that little bass tard. The longer one smokes and the more they smoke per day, the harder it is to quit. I finally quit at age 50. It's been 18 years and I still get urges now and then.
It's hard for non-smokers to understand how tough it is to quit. It's hard for smokers to understand how horrible smoke smells to non-smokers. If you are a smoker, please don't smoke in someone's house or car that doesn't smoke. Please don't allow your smoke to get near people who don't smoke. Try to respect each other wants and we can all get along.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Hunter5k said:


> He didn’t ask if it was ok for him to smoke d*** just if it affected deer. Don’t try to judge just cuz ur close minded


It’s an 8 year old thread, cool breeze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Fast Ed said:


> I've shot deer with a smoke hangin out of my mouth,it's your lives, do what you need to do


Back in my smoking days I have too.


----------



## primalhunt (Oct 24, 2020)

I just quite smoking cuz i want to shoot a pope-n-young buck


----------



## Ga_bowhunter6971993 (Oct 2, 2020)

I hope if the person is getting high at the very least they do not have a firearm with them...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

